# Which Nescafé dolce gusto machine?



## Andrea (Jul 5, 2014)

Title says it all, I'm stuck on which machine to get!

Delonghi or krups?

I'm looking at the melody because of the bigger water tank but then the genio looks good for the control panel.

I don't want to spend too much and tesco have both the melody and genio for around £60

I did have the tassimo but just sold it because I weren't too impressed by it. The drinks were not very hot and you can't make the ice coffees like the Nescafé. Any help appreciated


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hello and welcome. Forum members mainly make coffee using fresh ground coffee and different brew methods to pod and capsule machines.

I don't think anyone will have an opinion per se on the nescafe machine as there probably isn't anyone who has one..


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Andrea

I'm not sure if this will be the best place to get the answers you need... This forum generally attracts people who grind freshly roasted beans in a dedicated grinder and use either an espresso machine or other pour over/brew methods. I don't think there are many (if any) gusto owners here.

For that budget you could get a hand grinder and Aeropress.... A big step up flavour wise.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2014)

Disgusting. .


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Personally, I would go with the one with the smaller tank. It is good housekeeping to change the water daily and to purge a bit through before the start of each day. You will not find much of a difference in taste from any of these machines, so go for looks, aesthetics etc


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Each to their own Noah!

As dfk says if your set on one, then go for the one that suits your kitchen.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

For that sort of cash if your heart is really set on one of these machines, go with the one you find most aesthetically pleasing and don't expect too much from it.

As mentioned above an aeropress or maybe a French press with a small hand grinder would be a better bet, but I can understand the appeal of a shiny machine ( I'm trying to be positive so please don't take it as being patronising)


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah i started my journey with a Tassimo... We all start somewhere...This forum is great for honest, friendly advice which led me to a classic and half decent grinder in the end. But i made a few mistakes along the way. If the op comes back, and you are set on one of these machines get the one that looks the best.... Taste wise they all the same, if ya serious about coffee, i suggest an initial budget of £200,000......... and for the grinder £350,000 ;-)


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Dolce gusto was my entry into coffee and when I bought my Gaggia baby I gave it to my brother who then followed into beans and grinder territory .Everyone's got to start somewhere .


----------

